# my new website..



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi everyone,

im setup new website for 'My Wallpapers and Signatures' on WebPlus 7.0. all my website are done, ready to online website, Can you explain to me, what do i do with start online website like domain name? hosting? my ISP is Plus.net.

sorry bad english! 

im grateful if you explain to me.

cheers


----------



## zero11 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dunko9 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> im setup new website for 'My Wallpapers and Signatures' on WebPlus 7.0. all my website are done, ready to online website, Can you explain to me, what do i do with start online website like domain name? hosting? my ISP is Plus.net.
> 
> ...


First buy a domain - check www.godaddy.com and see if the name you want is available and if you are lucky buy it. It may cost you about $7.99 a year. then you need to find a server to host it. Depending on the size of your site and the features you need, you can choose a plan. The cheapest would be about $10 for 10 MB space for a year.

Then you upload all you files to the server. done your site would be Online. Please note Your home page should be the index file. Hope this helps.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

zero11 said:


> The cheapest would be about $10 for 10 MB space for a year.
> .


Typo? You can get plans with 12GB for $10 per month.

As mentioned if you want your own domain e.g www.mypersonalname.com you need to register a domain name and get a hosting plan.

I use this one for most sites, domain registration is included with the hosting plan.: http://hosting.aplus.net/soloxr.html


----------



## zero11 (Jul 4, 2005)

thecoalman said:


> Typo? You can get plans with 12GB for $10 per month.
> 
> [/url]


$10 a month is expensive. You could get for $3.99 a month. I said 10 MB for a year (not month)....or maybe 20MB.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

zero11 said:


> $10 a month is expensive.


Guess that is relative to whoever is purchasing it and their needs. Plans in the $10 range from good hosts offer just about everthing you could possibly need except e-commerce. They usually inclupe PHP and MySql which is a necessity if you want to run any kind of advanced software. The poster above mentioned he has wallpapers etc. For that you could run a php based image gallery such as Coppermine (free)... much better than what you can make yourself on a home machine using HTML.



> You could get for $3.99 a month


.

There's lots of plans from different companies, again you need something relative to your needs. If a $3.99 fits your needs than that is what to get.



> I said 10 MB for a year (not month)....or maybe 20MB.


10mb of space is 10 mb of space whether it's for a month or year. That's a relatively small amount of space which you would quickly fill if you had a lot of images.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

www.namesco.com offer domain registration with free hosting, pretty cheap too. there are many hosting companie around but make sure you don't get conned.

When i was looking for hosting for my site i found a lot of sites chrging too much and i wanted to know how they justified charging to much and so i bought my own server, they could charge a lot less i found. try www.webkoreserver.co.uk they're fairly cheap and if you say harry sent youm you migth get a cheaper deal. (email them first and they also do domain reg at competative prices.)

Harry


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

godaddy.com and freewebs are good hosting guys to go with from personal expierence.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Try webhost4life.com (our hosting partner)

You will get a real great service with a ton of features for 4.99/mo USD
1000 mb webspace, domain name for 6.99/yr, PHP, ASP, 5 MySQL databases, Access, CGI, webStats and on and on.


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Freewebs webs is a very good host. I blieave they have about 11 million members.

www.freewebs.com

Bigk


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

freewebs? is that a joke?

they are good if you do not have to pay. otherwise, they are terrible. they overcharge for all of there features.

check out www.hostgator.com

Same price of the paid freewebs, with inifitely more options and space. $7/month


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You can get plans with 200GB for $8 bucks a month:
http://order.1and1.com/xml/order/Hosting


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

i just signup for BlueDomain last few months ago, it make me confused, now i give up with BlueDomain. i want simple create my website!!. 

I can see some reply posts here about some domain website but it not help me. 

Anyway i decided im not going to make my website.

Thanks.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

!?!


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

DrP said:


> !?!


 sorry misunderstand. I just give up.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

It is best not to just jump into these things.


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Dunko9 said:


> i just signup for BlueDomain last few months ago, it make me confused, now i give up with BlueDomain.


Now im back with BlueDomain.

I've sorted it.:up:


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

You could try tossing a coin...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

My host is $40 per year and I get:

Disk Space = 250 MB
Monthly Bandwidth = 5GB

That might be a little pricey compared to those "budget" hosting sites out there, but they have really excellent tech support so I'm not complaining


----------

